# NAP Plunger Rest- (Arrow rest with cushion plunger)- (LH)



## Stephen B (Jul 13, 2006)

Will sell just the rest (with out other replacement rest) for $35 plus $5 shipping ($40 total TYD)


----------



## Stephen B (Jul 13, 2006)

top


----------



## Stephen B (Jul 13, 2006)

No lefty finger shooters out there interested in this classic rest- "one of the best ever for finger shooters".

I am surprised no one (lefty's) jumped on this. The price I am asking is I believe less than these cost when they were new; and you can not get them anymore.


----------



## Stephen B (Jul 13, 2006)

still Available. Isn't there any finger shooting lefty's that would like this rest??


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

Bump for an excellent finger shooter rest.


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

A flipper 2 with a plunger or a center rest flipper works just as well, in my opinion. I swear by them.


----------



## Stephen B (Jul 13, 2006)

Yes they do and I also use them. 

I just have (2) of these discontinued "plunger Rests" and do not need both. IMO the standard center rest flipper is not nearly as adjustable as the plunger rest. The price I am selling this plunger rest for is not much more than the current center rest flipper and it is more versatile with the built in plunger -especially for a target archer.


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

You have me interested now. Could you post a picture of it? Im not sure if ive ever seen one of these. Im a lefty waiting for my new Vantage LTD to come in. I have a new center rest flipper I was going to try on it, also several plungers and flipper 2s.


----------



## Stephen B (Jul 13, 2006)

Here is a pic. and you can click on this link which takes you to the AD:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1406943&p=1059907185#post1059907185


----------



## Shootingstar (Apr 6, 2011)

Can these be used on a recurve? [Hoyt Horizen]


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

if the riser has the threaded hole above the shelf, it would work. I have purchased this rest from him already, they are really nice if you can find another one.


----------



## Stephen B (Jul 13, 2006)

Thanks for the interest. Rests have been sold.


----------

